# Bond Swamp ducks?



## killabig1 (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience or knowledge about the quota duck hunts at Bond Swamp?


----------



## tgw925 (Jan 13, 2015)

Been hog hunting that track the past few weekends and seen very few woodies. Only suggestion is to set up on a creek of to find a low spot holding water and acrnes that the ducks are feeding on. A LOT of water on the place right now so it makes for tuff duck hunting.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 13, 2015)

I live close by and have not heard any reports.  I see the trucks parked in the lots every Saturday.  I believe they only have 10 or so spots that are drawn.  The "winners" do get to take a guest or two with them when they hunt, but have to be in immediate area with person with permit.  I would imagine it's a tough draw with such few spots available.  I wished I could get in... hunted that swamp way back when before becoming a refuge.


----------



## BenelliBoy (Jan 14, 2015)

Our land butts up to the refuge on the Bibb co side. I watch them in the evenings fly off the refuge headed to roost. It's been empty skies for weeks.


----------

